# Some updates of Haruka garden railway



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

The weather was so great last week-end, so I decided to spend a few hours in the garden railway to re-wire the LED and light settings, which were badly damaged during the cold and wet Winter. By the way, I also noted miniature Japanese maple trees started to bud tiny and red leaves to celebrate Spring.


----------

